
Ask HN: Do you think the web is really dying? - dbosch
Apps have won the mobile platform.
Can we expect the web to rise again?
======
claudiulodro
I think the web is the _only_ viable platform for new things.

If you look at the data[1], the most usage is on apps but nobody is
downloading new apps. Everybody is using the Facebook, LinkedIn, Reddit, Uber,
etc. apps they already have and they are not interested in finding new apps.

Most of those apps have a ton of links to content on sites around the web (FB,
Pinterest, Reddit app, etc.) That's really the platform of the late 2010s: Web
content.

Even Hacker News is a platform for by web content!

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/25/majority-of-u-s-
consumers-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/25/majority-of-u-s-consumers-
still-download-zero-apps-per-month-says-comscore/)

------
BjoernKW
In terms of consumer products perhaps apps have won although the web
definitely is far from dead in that area as well. Most apps also draw upon web
resources / services / APIs in one way or another. So, it's no clear-cut
either-or distinction.

Regarding business software mobile apps for the most part have a supporting
function. The vast majority of B2B software products is web-based.

------
ademup
Globally? Lol, no. Personally Yes: to the extent that I visit 17 sites every
day and all of these most frequently link to each other. Eg: HN pointing to
AnandtTech. 20 years ago I browsed 50+ unique sites every week, hundreds a
month with very little overlap. The early StumbleUpon was amazing.

------
LarryMade2
Really? What about mobile web?

Mobile apps has a lot more work to enter and also get adoption. Responsive web
can cross the lines from mobile to desktop.

Though it might be more about what sort of Apps you are referring to.

------
whb07
Source? Mobile has won over desktop sure, but I don’t know if the bulk of web
traffic in mobile is on dedicated mobile apps.

Source: most sites I consume are via Chrome/Safari on mobile.

